
Should you go to jail for posting video of a real murder? - anu_gupta
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/16/4841522/bestgore-corrupting-public-morals-mark-marek-luka-magnotta?utm_content=bufferccd9b&utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer
======
forktheif
It should be illegal, but I'm not a fan of people going to prison for non-
violent crimes.

A heavy fine would probably be most fitting here, since I'm guessing he ran it
for profit.

Posting videos and photos of real people being abused, hurt, tortured or even
killed, can cause real distress to the victims and relatives of the victim.

